# Difference between Bliss Riviera maya and Grand Mayan?



## riu girl (Jul 3, 2012)

I have stayed at both the Mayan palace Riviera maya and the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.

It looks like my mom has the opportunity to stay at either the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya ( 1 bedroom)  or the Bliss Riviera Maya by Mayan (1 bedroom).

Can someone please tell me the difference between the two?  Would the Bliss be considered a step up or down from the Grand Mayan? Where on the complex is the Bliss?

Any information regarding the differences between these resorts would be really appreciated.

Thank you
S


----------



## hurnik (Jul 3, 2012)

riu girl said:


> I have stayed at both the Mayan palace Riviera maya and the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.
> 
> It looks like my mom has the opportunity to stay at either the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya ( 1 bedroom)  or the Bliss Riviera Maya by Mayan (1 bedroom).
> 
> ...



I didn't think the Bliss at Riviera Maya was going to be open/ready until Sept. (and I figured they'd push that back a few months as well).

Bliss would be definitely higher up than the Grand Mayan.  (meaning better quality).  I believe it's in the "jungle" over by the Grand Luxxe, but could be wrong.

But they're all on the same complex.


----------



## mikenk (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope someone who is staying there can chime in as I have lost track of whether they are opening a Bliss, a Grand Bliss, or both in RM.

If it is a Bliss unit, then it will be basically a somewhat upgraded Mayan Palace unit; in that case, I would personally go with the Grand Mayan for the more room and a real balcony. Hurnik is correct in that the furnishings in the Bliss will be more modern - but the GM ain't shabby by any means. 

If it is a Grand Bliss, then certainly go with that over the Grand Mayan.

Mike


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 3, 2012)

mikenk said:


> I hope someone who is staying there can chime in as I have lost track of whether they are opening a Bliss, a Grand Bliss, or both in RM.
> 
> If it is a Bliss unit, then it will be basically a somewhat upgraded Mayan Palace unit; in that case, I would personally go with the Grand Mayan for the more room and a real balcony. Hurnik is correct in that the furnishings in the Bliss will be more modern - but the GM ain't shabby by any means.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your analysis.

If the Bliss is open(ing) in RM, it will probably be in the unfinished MP buildings north of MP buildings 11-21.

If the Grand Bliss is built, it is probably in the "jungle" south of GM buildings 8-13.

I am going to RM in January, and will check it all out, but that might be too late for the OP.

Ron


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 3, 2012)

We were at the Grand Luxxe in February.  There were some people staying at the Bliss.  It was an unfinished building near the Mayan Palace.  We passed it on the trolley.


----------



## riu girl (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input.  I really appreciate it.  It is definately a Bliss (not Grand Bliss) unit available as well as a Grand Mayan Unit.  I will tell my mom to go with the Grand Mayan unit since she can get a nice balcony plus use of the Grand Mayan pools.

Thanks again


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the same opportunity as the OP.  I can have a one bedroom at either the Bliss or The Grand Mayan or a 2 bedroom at the Mayan Palace.  I went on line but they don't actually describe the units well.  It will likely be 2 adults and one teenager but our daughter could decide to come as well.  I looked and it seems the Grand Mayan 1 bedroom is almost 1300 square feet and it says it sleeps 6.  What is the bed configuration?  It says 4 adults and 2 kids but does that mean 2 adults would be on a hide a bed?  I know the Bliss will be more luxurious but is the balcony or size that much smaller?  The plunge pool sounds cool, is it only at the Grand Mayan?  Sorry to ask again but please convince me the Grand Mayan is worth giving up the luxury of the Bliss for.

Joan


----------



## mikenk (Aug 30, 2012)

Tacoma said:


> I have the same opportunity as the OP.  I can have a one bedroom at either the Bliss or The Grand Mayan or a 2 bedroom at the Mayan Palace.  I went on line but they don't actually describe the units well.  It will likely be 2 adults and one teenager but our daughter could decide to come as well.  I looked and it seems the Grand Mayan 1 bedroom is almost 1300 square feet and it says it sleeps 6.  What is the bed configuration?  It says 4 adults and 2 kids but does that mean 2 adults would be on a hide a bed?  I know the Bliss will be more luxurious but is the balcony or size that much smaller?  The plunge pool sounds cool, is it only at the Grand Mayan?  Sorry to ask again but please convince me the Grand Mayan is worth giving up the luxury of the Bliss for.
> 
> Joan



The Bliss is basically a furniture upgrade to the Mayan Palace; The Grand Bliss is an upgrade to the Grand Mayan - same basic space but upgraded furnishings and a nicer balcony. I would always prefer the Grand Mayan to a Bliss - more room and a real balcony. Actually, for your situation, I would go with the 2 bedroom MP unit. The one bedrooms will have couches that convert to beds; workable, but I would prefer real bedrooms.

Mike


----------



## Tropical lady (Aug 30, 2012)

*Grand Mayan with fun balcony....*

Joan,
I think you would enjoy the Grand Mayan in the 1 bdrm with nice balcony and dipping pool more than a "slightly" upgraded MP (Bliss).  However if you do need a second bdrm, the 2 bdrm MP might do it.  There is not much of a balcony as you can stand or put a chair sideways out there.  Only you know what type of accommodation you need for housing guests.
The GM does have the 2 couches in the lvng room area which convert to single beds, but the bathroom configuration allows for easy and private access between the bdrm and sleeping in the lvng room.
Good luck in your choice and enjoy!


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 30, 2012)

OK thanks I think I will ask for the one bedroom Grand Mayan.  It sounds a lot bigger and if my daughter does end up coming there are seperate beds for both kids.  I think the dipping pool is cool and I do like hanging out on balconies. The week after I booked a 2 bedroom at Westin Lagunamar so my son can finish his vacation with his own space.  We had the 3 of us in the small side at Fairmont BC this summer and it was a LOT smaller than 1300 sq feet and we were fine. I always feel my kids are lucky that we aren't all cramped into a hotel room.

Thanks for the help
Joan


----------

